# html entities in Mehrfachauswahl



## bollibopsel (4. Mai 2007)

Ich habe ein sehr eiliges Problem:
Bei meinem Kunden auf dem Server wird mein html-Formular in UTF-8
umgewandelt. 

Problem ist nun, dass die Mehrfachauswahl im Formular die Html_Entities
nicht annimmt. Also nach dem Abspeichern sind alle Html_Entities wieder weg.

Was kann ich da machen. In der Mehrfachauswahl werden die Umlaute unter UTF-8
nicht richtig dargestellt?
Vielen Dank im voraus
Frank


----------



## Gumbo (4. Mai 2007)

Wenn UTF-8 als Zeichenkodierung und Unicode damit als Zeichensatz verwendet wird, sind nur noch die HTML-Metazeichen (dazu gehören die Zeichen <, >, & und " beziehungsweise je nach Kontext auch ') zu maskieren. Alle anderen Zeichen können, da sie in Unicode vorhanden sind, als solche direkt genutzt werden. Dazu gehören dann auch Umlaute.


----------

